# 2 channel: Outlaw RR2150 or something else?



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks to everyone's help and suggestions I'm close to compiling a stereo system to listen to vinyl. I have the Riga RP1 ordered, recently acquired Wharedale Diamond 10.1 and now have to settle on a receiver or integrated amp.

I mostly play vinyl, some CDs and MP3. I understand the Outlaw RR2150 does all 3 well but its a bit above my budget. I was hoping to stay in the $450 range delivered. I have been researching vintage Marantz 2230 models and have come close a few times. Since I need to buy these from eBay I cannot be too certain how well they've been refurbished. So a friend mentioned the Outlaw and got me thinking I might be better served (quality sound reproduction, new & long-lasting, with versatility for today's components). 

Any thoughts you have are appreciated. Thanks again!

Joe


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

For something new, the Outlaw would be my top pick. For your budget I'd probably be looking at a Yamaha R-S700.


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Mark,
Thanks for your suggestions. Both models got exceptionally high ratings, and the Yamaha was specifically cited for 2 channel play. I'm working to free up additional funding for the Outlaw. If not the Yamaha is a sure contender


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

One thing which can help one choose between the RR2150 and the R-S700 would be whether or not a USB DAC is needed. If so, the Outlaw integrated may save money in the long run (over the Yamaha and a separate DAC). Each would be a good choice, though I'd rather have the RR2150.


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Kevin
Since you are familiar with the Outlaw, can you confirm that it will accept a USB from a computer? I looked at the set up and it seems the USB is square, not standard as found on a computer. It can accept input from an iPhone? can it accept input from a PC also?


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Indeed it can, 'square' makes it the PC attached device end. I have no first hand experience with the RR2150 or the iPhone. The only microUSB cable I have for my phone is for the role of a PC attached device, which means I couldn't directly use my phone with the RR2150 (at least, not USB with the cable I have - can't say I've really looked into that, sorry :scratch. The iPod connection mentioned on the product page is an analog jack on the front panel. The USB connection on back is intended to make the RR2150 an audio device for your PC.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

I stopped by my dealer's shop this afternoon and checked out this nifty stereo receiver. For ~$500 this is one impressive performer. Driving a pair of Definitive Technology Studio Monitor 55s, playing music sourced from a NAS, this was a very pleasant system - not the most detailed, but absolutely lacking in any offensive qualities (which is quite a compliment). It was very musical - could listen to it all day. This Integra 40.4 is jam-packed with features too. 

http://www.integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?m=DTM-40.4&class=Receiver&p=i


----------

